# Site News



## MacMatt (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi All,

First, I'd like to come out of my anonymous shell. It has been fun watching people guess to see who I am, although I can understand why they think I'm someone else, but I really am not.

My name is Matt Bell, and I took possession of macosx.com on September 12 to bring this great forum to you. I hope you are enjoying it. I think we finally got a design that everyone is happy with, or at least we are going to stick with.

I am pleased that everyone is enjoying the forum, and I will be sending out a second round of press releases tonight to see if any Mac news sites pick it up to help spread the word.

A few words of history on myself. I have actually been a long time Windows user and never gave Macintosh a second thought. I had friends that used Macs, but they just didn't appeal to me. However, Mac OS X seems to be a great new operating system, so I bought a Mac and installed OS X. I have been a believer since. I have had troubles, just like all of you, and still do, and that is why this forums exists. I am also trying to learn BSD at the same time so I can understand even more about the deeper aspects of OS X.

Matt "MacMatt" Bell


----------

